# Labradors and a Couple of Pugs



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Riley



























With Jeanie and Susie









Saffie


















With the pugs









Jeanie (left) and Susie









Susie



























Beau













































Saffie (front), Beau and Meg









Jeanie









Chloe


















Jeanie showjumping


















Playing with Susie









And back inside


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

I love your pugs....seriously. I have just been showing my OH them and going "awwwwwwwwwwwww":lol:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Lovely pics !! U must have a big house to fit all the labs !!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I love your pugs....seriously. I have just been showing my OH them and going "awwwwwwwwwwwww":lol:


Do you want them? You can have the little horrors :lol: Nah, they're lovely really..



Cavalierlover123 said:


> Lovely pics !! U must have a big house to fit all the labs !!


They have their own "wing" of the house :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

I do want them...

My OH has promised me I can have a fawn pug before I hit 30.:thumbup:


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

Can i have your labs trixie would love a few playmates.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

gorgeous pics!! i love your choccie labs, they have such 'butter wouldn`t melt' eyes


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

:lol: Come and take your pick of the labs


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

what lovely pics and the dogs are just so cute the choc lab has a lovely face:thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Your dogs are beautiful 

Can I steal Beau? He is stunning!


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

I would take all the labs but house is a bit small i love labs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Look at all those poor abused show dogs honestly :lol:. Lovely dogs nice to see pugs running around and active


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Look at all those poor abused show dogs honestly :lol:. Lovely dogs *nice to see pugs running around and active*


They are dogs 

Ta for the replies all


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful, I love the pugs!


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Your pugs are so adorable!! Seems weird looking at fawns when I am so used to my little black girl! Labs are Nelly's favourite dog too! Can I ask a cheeky question, how much do your pug girls weigh?:blush:


----------

